# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Inps non pagato, fallimento e tfr

## MONIC66

Buongiorno,
avrei bisogno di un po di chiarimenti.....qualcuno mi può aiutare?  :Confused: 
Lavoro come impiegata in una srl, inquadrata nel settore del commercio con n. 3 dipendenti.
La ditta da 3-4 anni non paga i contributi inps. 
Vorrei sapere se il mancato pagamento dell'inps incide negativamente sul calcolo della mia pensione o se ne viene comunque garantita l'integrità dall'inps. 
La ditta inoltre dall'anno scorso è in gravi difficoltà economiche e probabilmente fra qualche mese fallirà.  :Frown: 
Se ho capito bene, dopo il fallimento, entro 15 giorni dalla data del decreto che dichiara esecutivo lo stato passivo, dovrò presentare richiesta allInps dellattivazione del fondo di garanzia.
Linps garantisce il fondo anche ad aziende con pochi dipendenti come la mia?? 
Quanto tempo può passare dal fallimento, allammissione al passivo?
Quanto tempo può passare prima che linps mi rimborsi il tfr? 
Vorrei inoltre sapere nel caso io mi licenziassi perchè trovo un'altro lavoro, e dopo il licenziamento la ditta fallisce e non mi paga il tfr, interviene sempre l'inps con il fondo garanzia (anche se non sono più dipendente di quella ditta), o mi troverei a dovermi tutelare da sola???
Grazie dell'aiuto.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## f.p

ciao  :Smile:    

> La ditta da 3-4 anni non paga i contributi inps. 
> Vorrei sapere se il mancato pagamento dell'inps incide negativamente sul calcolo della mia pensione

  bhè, diciamo che bene non fa!!    

> La ditta inoltre dall'anno scorso è in gravi difficoltà economiche e probabilmente fra qualche mese fallirà. 
> Se ho capito bene, dopo il fallimento, entro 15 giorni dalla data del decreto che dichiara esecutivo lo stato passivo, dovrò presentare richiesta allInps dellattivazione del fondo di garanzia.
> Linps garantisce il fondo anche ad aziende con pochi dipendenti come la mia??

  si, non è un beneficio legato alla dimensione dell'azienda.   

> Quanto tempo può passare dal fallimento, allammissione al passivo?
> Quanto tempo può passare prima che linps mi rimborsi il tfr?

  questo dipende da quanto è "grande", per così dire, il fallimento: il tempo occorrente per la verifica di uno Stato passivo (e quindi la dichiarazione della sua esecutività) varia a seconda del numero dei creditori e da quanto tempestive sono curatore e giudice delegato!! 
Diciamo che poi l'Inps non si "precipita" a surrogarsi al datore, quindi non parliamo di tempi brevi!!  :Frown:     

> Vorrei inoltre sapere nel caso io mi licenziassi perchè trovo un'altro lavoro, e dopo il licenziamento la ditta fallisce e non mi paga il tfr, interviene sempre l'inps con il fondo garanzia (anche se non sono più dipendente di quella ditta), o mi troverei a dovermi tutelare da sola???

  anche se al momento del fallimento sei impiegata presso un'altra azienda conservi il beneficio di accedere al Fondo per il pagamento del TFR, ma tieni conto che dipendente o meno, devi comunque procedere tu all'ammissione al passivo del fallimento!! 
In bocca al lupo!

----------


## MONIC66

Grazie tante x la tua risposta, f.p. :Smile:

----------

